# A Skull and Crossbones WHATIZIT!



## Poison_Us (Jan 30, 2011)

It's a porcelain top of some type.  Almost bookend-ish.  Slipped on the top of something but I can't figure it out.  Any clues?

 http://cgi.ebay.com/Antique-Ironstone-skull-crossbones-Poison-bottle-Item-/150555084468?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item230dc846b4

 Would make a cool go-with.  But not this week.  Tax man taketh too much.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 30, 2011)

It certainly is a whatszit Steve. I wish the front lettering could be made out. That looks like the key to it all.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 30, 2011)

I posted him a question to do a pencil rub to see what the words were....will see if he does that.


----------



## epackage (Jan 30, 2011)

I may be bidding on this, watching it in my E-Bay now...


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 30, 2011)

I think it says "Lice Tomb"


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm guessing you placed your special lice comb into the slot and it went into a germicide bath underneath.  This might be just the lid.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  beendiggin
> 
> I'm guessing you placed your special lice comb into the slot and it went into a germicide bath underneath.  This might be just the lid.


 
 Hey that is wild!  ilikeitalot[]


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I may be bidding on this, watching it in my E-Bay now...


 
 FOR MY BIRTHDAY?!  Gee, thanks, Jim.  You're so kind.  [&:]

 It is only 2 weeks away....[]


----------



## epackage (Jan 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Poison_Us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 [8D]....One never knows...


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks to me like it says "ECCE HOMO"


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm sure that means something in some language...probably something dirty! [8D]
 The seller responded.  He's not going to do a rub, will leave that up to the winner.  So place your bets!


----------



## epackage (Jan 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Looks to me like it says "ECCE HOMO"


 Look at you getting all Biblical and stuff...[]


----------



## epackage (Jan 31, 2011)

Charlie is 100000000% correct, the auction info has been adjusted....

 On Jan-31-11 at 15:43:03 PST, seller added the following information:

 Well I have found out this item is for a cross and not actually poison related. Two seperate people have sent messages telling me it is an alter piece and had a wooden cross with a bisque Jesus on it. If you have bid on it and wish to remove your bid please do so, I wish to decieve no one. Thanks again for looking,

 Chuck



 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 On Jan-31-11 at 16:22:48 PST, seller added the following information:

 I have found a person who has this item and it says ECCE HOMO his says DIE above the other words and the best way to explain what that stands for is this encylopedia translation

 Ecce Homo (pronounced [ËˆÉ›tËÊƒe Ëˆomo] or [ËˆÉ›kËe Ëˆhomo]) are the Latin words used by Pontius Pilate in the Vulgate translation of the John 19:5, when he presents a scourged Jesus Christ, bound and crowned with thorns, to a hostile crowd shortly before his Crucifixion. The original Greek is á¼¸Î´Î¿á½º á½ á¼„Î½Î¸ÏÏ‰Ï€Î¿Ï‚ (Idou ho AnthrÅpos). The King James Version translates the phrase into English as Behold the Man. The scene is widely depicted in Christian art.

 Q:  Hi I dug one of these out here in Ca about 30 yrs ago. Mine has "DIE ECCE HOMO" debossed on the front. What are the letters on yours? Thanks Tom Jan-31-11 
 A:   I think it might be the same I can definatly make out ECCE HOMO don't see Die though and it is slightly debossed. It must be latin after finding out it is a holder for a cross anybody out there know what DIE ECCE HOMO stands for?? 
 Q:  this is the base for a cross Jan-31-11 
 A:   Well thanks, I had been told that by someone else I guess it had a little bisque Jesus on it.I found it hard to believe but I guess it must be true so I will post this.I will change the description as well.Thanks again for the info, Chuck


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 31, 2011)

See? I'm not totally useless...


----------



## epackage (Jan 31, 2011)

[8D]


----------



## beendiggin (Feb 2, 2011)

I would not put my lice comb into it after all.


----------

